# Pub With One Beer - On Fox Last Night



## mikem108 (13/3/07)

Pub with one beer series started on Fox last night, looks like the poor blokes bought a real dump and judging from the attitude of the prevoius owner its no wonder the beer quality was so variable (at times undrinkable)


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/3/07)

Poor bastards. :lol: Scharer looks like he may have drunk most of the profits.

Strangely captivating programme all the same. I'll be watching the rest.  

Warren -


----------



## shamus (13/3/07)

wouldn;t it be good if Daddy could give us all $4.3M to buy a brewery??


----------



## Jazzafish (13/3/07)

Can I download this anywhere?


----------



## jdsaint (13/3/07)

I enjoyed it to! :super: if anyone missed it it's on the on demand system


----------



## Steve (13/3/07)

Surprised the place hasnt burnt down  

I'll be watching the rest....

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Maxt (13/3/07)

I'm wondering where the brains are? I'm sure daddy didn't bankroll 4 mill without putting some consultants in to oversee the brewing, if nothing else.


----------



## mikem108 (27/3/07)

Has the Scharers Lager improved since those lads took over and sacked Lexi the brewer, re:last nights episode, throwing away 6 batches in 14 months sounds like an awful lot of beer to waste. No wonder she got the boot, she couldn't even picked the beer she brewed from a blind tasting of 3 beers, the other two being LCPA and Coopers Pale, up against a Lager!


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/3/07)

mikem108 said:


> Has the Scharers Lager improved since those lads took over and sacked Lexi the brewer, re:last nights episode, throwing away 6 batches in 14 months sounds like an awful lot of beer to waste. No wonder she got the boot, she couldn't even picked the beer she brewed from a blind tasting of 3 beers, the other two being LCPA and Coopers Pale, up against a Lager!



That just totally amazed me. Never had the Sharer's Lager (and I'm not sure I want to now) but LCPA, CSA and Sharer's lager should be able to be picked by a complete idiot. You could even do it with a blindfold.

BTW I reckon the apprentice brewer (forget his name) is going to be an egotistical know it all wanker as the episodes unfurl.  

Warren -


----------



## mikem108 (27/3/07)

I know what you mean Warren, if it was myself who scored the job you wouldn't be able to keep me out of the brewery until everything was absolutely perfect especially the beer.


----------



## Ross (27/3/07)

Yeah the beer tasting was unreal - Dave the guy that got the Shearers lager right, reckoned the LCPA was VB  
The head brewers knowledge all round, appears to be appaling, no wonder she doesn't last much longer. How Geoff Shearer got 4.3 million for that run down establishment is beyond me, I reckon he must still have a permanent grin  . i visited Shearers with Pumpy 18 months ago & the bock was infected that evening - The locals had been drinking it happily all day until that time & the barman basically told me I didn't know the taste of real beer. Should have seen his face when he finally tasted it - It was promptlly taken off...

cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/3/07)

I haven't been watching it with great attention. Anybody have any idea of what their actual brewing experience is be it formerly commercial or homebrew? :unsure: 
Look like a couple of bankrolled dweebs who made a couple of brews and subsequently got way ahead of themselves in the process.

BTW The staff saying that Geoff Scharer only infected 2 brews in 20 years would be bullshit I'd say. That brewery just looked plain filthy as does Scharer's whole attitude.

The other twat sticking his head in the empty storage tank was inspiring stuff too. Hope there wasn't too much residual CO2.

Warren -


----------



## ozpowell (27/3/07)

Unfortunately, I missed the show. For anyone interested, the hotel seems to have a web site (though, a little outdated - last updated in 2003): 

http://www.stonequarry.com.au/georgeiv/index.html

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## Ross (27/3/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> I haven't been watching it with great attention. Anybody have any idea of what their actual brewing experience is be it formerly commercial or homebrew? :unsure:
> Look like a couple of bankrolled dweebs who made a couple of brews and subsequently got way ahead of themselves in the process.
> 
> Warren -



They've worked behind a bar (or at least the blonde bloke Luke has) & that's about it from what I can see.
Dave has the bank rolling father & Luke is his best mate who comes from a less privilaged background.
I bet the father is having second thoughts at this stage - incredible they bought it, without even inspecting the equipment - Might approach him to purchase CraftBrewer, must be worth a mill on the basis of their last purchase  

Cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/3/07)

And what would you do with yourself Ross?  

Warren -


----------



## Ross (27/3/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> And what would you do with yourself Ross?
> 
> Warren -



You need ask B) :chug: 

cheers Ross


----------



## mikem108 (27/3/07)

Are there any other Beer related shows on Fox? Can't find anything in the guide.


----------



## kook (27/3/07)

mikem108 said:


> Pub with one beer series started on Fox last night, looks like the poor blokes bought a real dump and judging from the attitude of the prevoius owner its no wonder the beer quality was so variable (at times undrinkable)



Dump?  

I'll be honest and say I haven't seen the show, but isn't this about George IV Inn, in Picton?

It's been at least 4 years since I visited, but I thought it had a load of character. A real historic Australian pub. They had a german brewer at the time, and I found the beer to be pretty damn good!

Please tell me they're restoring it, not just pulling out the old and putting in new.


----------



## jdsaint (27/3/07)

mikem108 said:


> Are there any other Beer related shows on Fox? Can't find anything in the guide.


thirsty traveller on discovery travel channel 10.30am mon-fri not bad show when they show beer, also show spirits, wine overall good show.........

months ago they had a marothon on about homebrew was great to but never seen it again. they had can collectors and went through the xxxx brewery and had a few homebrewers from sydney showing their setups........If anyone else has seen this and know what it was called let us know.


----------



## Ross (27/3/07)

kook said:


> Dump?
> 
> I'll be honest and say I haven't seen the show, but isn't this about George IV Inn, in Picton?
> 
> ...



Kook,

Not so much the bar, but everything away from public view. Brewing equipment, function rooms etc all very run down. Even the roof fell in I believe, a month or so back. The German brewer was Geoff Shearer, the guy who just sold it. It would appear he basically never replaced anything, just continually patching & disguising... Pub has/had heaps of character, just totally run down...

cheers Ross


----------



## Linz (27/3/07)

Sorry Ross but Geoff isnt the 'German' brewer...thats Marcus, who, I believe is back there brewing again(dang they plumbed for him instead of me!!, but Sooooo glad I didn't get it; NOW!!)

As for the roof cave in..that was the result of a severe wind storm blowing the chimneys over and the pressed steel ceiling holding it up

And Geoff did nothing to up-keep the place and had a penchant for auctions and buying 2nd hand crap to replace broken equipment..amazing ASIC havent knocked on his door for ripping people off


----------



## Lactobacillus (27/3/07)

Linz said:


> ..amazing ASIC havent knocked on his door for ripping people off


Oh... I could tell you some stories, but I'm afraid that would get me and some good friends in a lot of sh1t if I did.

But, on a less cryptic note, the first time I drank there it was owned by his father and he made a fan-bloody-tastic bock. The last time I drank there (a few years back, now) his father was long gone and I could tell straight away that he had frigged with the bock recipe - for the worse - and all I could taste in his much touted "7.7" was lactic bacteria :blink: . One thing for certain, he certainly didn't inherit his fathers brewing skill. I never bothered to go back after that.


----------



## bigfridge (27/3/07)

mikem108 said:


> Has the Scharers Lager improved since those lads took over and sacked Lexi the brewer, re:last nights episode, throwing away 6 batches in 14 months sounds like an awful lot of beer to waste. No wonder she got the boot, she couldn't even picked the beer she brewed from a blind tasting of 3 beers, the other two being LCPA and Coopers Pale, up against a Lager!



I had a carefull viewing of the show this afternoon after reading the comments about the 'beer tasting' session and I think that some of you may be victims of carefull editing to tell the story that they wanted, and not what actually happened.

Lexi picked the beers in the correct order, but the cameras only concentrated on Dave's expression when he declared that he was the only one to get it right. The young fella did very well, but what was Lexi to do - contradict the boss in front of the cameras ?

Scharers has had infection problems from time to time, and this has happened with the brewer before, during and after Lexi's tenure. The only common element is those open fermenters. It is the only brewery that I know that ferments lagers in gear designed for top fermenting (ie Ale) yeast under 'difficult' conditions.

It is more a wonder that any beer turns out sound rather than complain about the occasional off batch due to poor temperature control.

Dave


----------



## andreic (27/3/07)

Hi,

is this the pub that produces the "Burragong Bock" which used to be on tap at the Australian? I had a drink at the pub around 15 years ago after going skydiving and thought the bock (and the other beers they made) were excellent. There's been a few disparaging remarks in this topic. Have they gone downhill heaps over the last 5 years or so or was I dreaming about the good beers?

cheers


----------



## /// (27/3/07)

Hiya

I'd be quick not to reserve opinion on Picton - Lexi and Marcus are experienced brewers of various heritage who had/has to work with a number of issues that the site presents. Hence what brewing is about, working with what you have not what you can wack on about.

Geoff was simply Geoff, a terrifically eccentric and charming man. Having met the new fella's numerous times they are passionate and realistic. I'd like the googlies to take the risk they have at their age .... irrespective of mentors and backers.

I reckon Picton for a NSW Brewery is all about 'watch this space', such potential and such passion. And on the infection front, it happens to us all no matter greatness, is it better for TV to focus on the negatives or the positives- only Kym Kilby has this pleasure with Saving Babies on Ch9. Only happy endings for Kym! She is also a terrifically lovely person btw... 

Scotty


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/3/07)

bigfridge said:


> Lexi picked the beers in the correct order,



Coopers SA, Little Creatures & Scharer's own product... Dare I say it a dog with it's nose welded shut could do the same. :lol: 

We should have every right in the world to poke shit and laugh at them and at times it's not hard to. They're the ones who put themselves out there to public voyeurism not us. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Linz (2/4/07)

Talking of "Watch this space", those who were at brewtopia last year might want to watch next week, as Lexi and Dave go to it..... and Lexi in her infamous "Marilyn Monroe" costume, just to try and see if you made the cut...


----------



## Maxt (10/4/07)

What a soft lazy prick that young owner David is (after watching last night's episode). All sooky because Lexy the brewer wouldn't treat him like the 'BOSS' he thinks he is.
I'm not sure she is much chop as a brewer (she is only 28?), but that spoilt little private school nancy needs to learn a few life skills. The other young bloke seems much more in touch with reality.


----------



## Gerard_M (10/4/07)

I haven't seen the TV show, but I have seen the set-up down there @ George IV. 
I can't stop thinking that $4 million doesn't buy you much these days!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc (10/4/07)

Gerard_M said:


> I haven't seen the TV show, but I have seen the set-up down there @ George IV.
> I can't stop thinking that $4 million doesn't buy you much these days!



Even worse. They were quoting $5m last night.

Doc


----------



## wessmith (10/4/07)

Ah, dont forget the 15 pokey licenses Geoff reportedly had stashed away...

Wes


----------



## mikem108 (10/4/07)

..whats with the turned up collar and pearls look on the brewer, I reckon they should sack her just for that, let alone the other crimes against beer. Can you imagine Chuck explaining to Lion Nathan "Oh well I nearly burnt down the MSB and by the way I flooded it as well, but you know every brewer has done it" !


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/4/07)

:lol: Hey! You've got to wonder if the whole thing's not staged at times... Let's face it if the whole shebang worked like a well-oiled machine you'd basically have no programme would you?  

Warren -


----------



## mikem108 (10/4/07)

oh yeah the [email protected]#$ups are hilariously painful to watch


----------



## /// (10/4/07)

wessmith said:


> Ah, dont forget the 15 pokey licenses Geoff reportedly had stashed away...
> 
> Wes



From a vague memory machines are bundled together for the sake of licensing and the current value is approx $100k per machine not counting revenue entitlements or the freeze on new pokie numbers. Actual <edit> Machines are about $30k each... but memory is vague.

So there is considerable value in them there licenses... and it is increasing rapidly.

Scotty


----------



## Linz (10/4/07)

Gerard_M said:


> I haven't seen the TV show, but I have seen the set-up down there @ George IV.
> I can't stop thinking that $4 million doesn't buy you much these days!
> Cheers
> Gerard




I recall someone asking the question of 'How do you make a small fortune from a micro-brewery??? Start with a large one!!'  


one small fortune coming up....the way its going so far

We hope for a 'Happy ending'

Was that the 'Rev' in the kilt at the Int Beer awards night??(in the back ground)


----------



## bigfridge (11/4/07)

Linz said:


> Was that the 'Rev' in the kilt at the Int Beer awards night??(in the back ground)



Yes, I caught him twice - which was more than enough !


----------



## Little_Squares (11/4/07)

Ah it's all very exciting though isn't it? I know what's coming, so the suspense is at an all time high! Might even see my limping (non wheelchair) form in next week's episode while they're still down at Beertopia......such intrigue. I remember that night clearly - unfortunately. Tensions were running higher than Tim's kilt....


----------



## facter (11/4/07)

.. anyone know where theres a torrent of this show so I can "preview" it?


----------



## Fents (11/4/07)

facter said:


> .. anyone know where theres a torrent of this show so I can "preview" it?



might be one on diwana.org but you need an invite to join, i'll see if i can get you an invite


----------



## Fents (11/4/07)

just checked and diwana dont have it. dont think you'll get a torrent as they specialise in Aust TV shows. Was worth a try though.


----------



## tangent (11/4/07)

if anyone has managed to 'archive' it, can they PM us?


----------



## facter (11/4/07)

Fents said:


> might be one on diwana.org but you need an invite to join, i'll see if i can get you an invite



cheers fents, that'd be mighty kind of you.


----------



## mikem108 (17/4/07)

I don't usually use the "H" word but jeez I hate that Lexi, I'm glad she's gone


----------



## Maxt (17/4/07)

That whole episode was a beat up to roast Lexi. They had nothing else, and tried to make a show out of it.
I hope they realised that they have brewers watching and would rather see some beer making, rather than boring sods whining about each other.


----------



## mikem108 (17/4/07)

Looks like we may get a faint wiff of brewing in next weeks show


----------



## gazz78 (18/4/07)

Well I have to stand up for Lexi, I mean really what brewery sacks the only person who knows how to run it !!
I wouldn't be suprised if the "old brewery" will be kept for display only and they just sell keg beer. 
And whats the deal with the locals and Marcus, did he p*ss in the vats before he left or something !!


----------



## revdrjbob (18/4/07)

It was I!



Linz said:


> I recall someone asking the question of 'How do you make a small fortune from a micro-brewery??? Start with a large one!!'
> one small fortune coming up....the way its going so far
> 
> We hope for a 'Happy ending'
> ...


----------



## Gerard_M (22/4/07)

We finally got Fox hooked up but haven't got a TV Guide, when is this soap opera on?
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc (22/4/07)

Hey Gerard,

From here

Beers,
Doc


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (22/4/07)

I was really looking forward to watching this show - but now I have black banned it. It is worse than a current affair or today tonight. 

Fair dinkum I reckon if you gave 99% of AHB people 5 million bucks it could be turned into a gold mine. Buy a pub (possibly a cheap country one for a quarter of a mil) fit it out, offer excellent meals, make some beer, employ a good salesman to sell it. 

Set it up as a tourist attraction (but not cheesy though). Research the local area and name your beers accordingly.

You would even have to brew it - you could employ a brewer and just consult with them. This guys should be flogged for this!


----------



## thirstywork (22/4/07)

i loved scharers and would stop in for a couple of long necks of the lager and the bock whenever i went south - i work for a pay tv company and we recently had a friday drinks where they brought in supposed "scharers" - it was absolute shit, brewed at icb, a shadow of it's former glory - enough to indicate to me that one of my favourite beers was finished


----------



## Gerard_M (22/4/07)

scotsdalebrewery said:


> I was really looking forward to watching this show - but now I have black banned it. It is worse than a current affair or today tonight.
> 
> Fair dinkum I reckon if you gave 99% of AHB people 5 million bucks it could be turned into a gold mine. Buy a pub (possibly a cheap country one for a quarter of a mil) fit it out, offer excellent meals, make some beer, employ a good salesman to sell it.
> 
> ...



Take the 5 million $$ and put it on a greyhound race, at least that way you only have to wait 33 seconds to know the result either way!
Don't think I will get a job at Macquarie Bank dishing out that type of advise  
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## oldbugman (22/4/07)

Gerard_M said:


> Don't think I will get a job at Macquarie Bank dishing out that type of advise




Could I interest you in a tunnel?


----------



## Gerard_M (23/4/07)

OK I watched it. 
I notice that at the same time on another channel they are showing "Hogans Heros". 
Next week I will watch that instead!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Hogan (24/4/07)

Gerard_M said:


> OK I watched it.
> I notice that at the same time on another channel they are showing "Hogans Heros".
> Next week I will watch that instead!
> Cheers
> Gerard




Good on you Gerard.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (24/4/07)

Gerard_M said:


> Take the 5 million $$ and put it on a greyhound race, at least that way you only have to wait 33 seconds to know the result either way!
> Don't think I will get a job at Macquarie Bank dishing out that type of advise
> Cheers
> Gerard



Gerard -don't worry, there are plenty of failed schemes like this that sink without a trace. Your advice would've got you a healthy bonus if you had managed to attract enough investors, regardless of the success.


----------



## mikem108 (24/4/07)

I hate them all now...


----------



## gazz78 (24/4/07)

If they had a decent business plan they surely would of trade marked the name :blink: 
If Marcus was smart enough to see that flaw and exposed it then more power to him  Love or hate the show the pure marketing from it is quite amazing, I know of at least 3-4 people who have now ordered boxes just to try it out ! I'm just not willing to spend $66 on a box myself.


----------



## facter (24/4/07)

god i want to see this so badly, but i dont think i could handle it.

give me even $500,000 and i could set up a place that sounds like it would be bette than this shithole is sounding!


----------



## gc78 (24/4/07)

facter said:


> god i want to see this so badly, but i dont think i could handle it.



Look for the dvd box set coming out sometime soon do doubt


----------



## Linz (25/4/07)

gazz78 said:


> If they had a decent business plan they surely would of trade marked the name :blink:
> If Marcus was smart enough to see that flaw and exposed it then more power to him




I think you'll find that Marcus TM'd the name while Geoff Scharer was still the owner not the young guys....that prolly got him booted out in the first place


----------



## bock (25/4/07)

Linz said:


> I think you'll find that Marcus TM'd the name while Geoff Scharer was still the owner not the young guys....that prolly got him booted out in the first place



Yes, I believe it was. BTW My mate who lives just down the road from there tells me the beer is back to being good and consistent.


----------



## Steve Lacey (22/5/07)

Being 11,000 km away and a one-time devotee of Burrogorang Bock, maybe the first commercial craft beer I ever tried, I have found it a bit frustrating watching this thread. 

BUT, last week an episode that re-capped the first 12 months of the boys taking over the pub popped up on my friendly neighborhood torrent tracker (mentioned earlier in the thread).

So I have now seen what all the fuss was about and I have to say I agree with almost everything everybody has said on this thread :lol: :lol: 

Can't wait for the next episode, I think :unsure:


----------



## Linz (22/5/07)

Sorry guys...I asked Dave the other day and that was the last episode (the recap)

and yes, the beer is good again..but prolly being trucked in from AIB...hehehe

stirring the mash!!


----------



## spog (24/5/07)

what,no more pub with one beer.! gunna miss the woman in bikie outfit giving her informed expert opinion on how to run a business. <_< 
pigs %^*@#$% bum i will  ..cheers..spog..


----------



## tangent (24/5/07)

haha, she's a real asset :blink:


----------



## mikem108 (25/5/07)

Some of the patrons were a kak, "if they get a pool table I won't drink here anymore" 

"if they get pokies I won't drink here any more"

"if that brewer comes back I won't drink here anymore"

Six months later they're all still there - drinking


----------



## tangent (9/8/07)

anyone catch Lexi on Enough Rope (Andrew Denton) the other night? <yawn>
I reckon she could eat an apple through a tennis racket.


----------



## Doc (9/8/07)

tangent said:


> anyone catch Lexi on Enough Rope (Andrew Denton) the other night?
> I reckon she could eat an apple through a tennis racket.



hahaha, yeah my wife called me in when that segment started. 
Seems she loves Australia, especially the bush/country, and travelling it alone picking up guys by sitting next to the bar taps. 

Is that what you remember of the segment ? :blink: 

Doc


----------



## Bobby (9/8/07)

Transcript here...
http://www.abc.net.au/tv/enoughrope/transcripts/s1998058.htm


----------



## tangent (9/8/07)

yep, my thoughts too Doc
don't you love the horsey crowd  
i kept waiting for the amazing bit, and the amazing bit was that they had such a boring, self indulgent, waste of television air time.


----------

